# Gravid???????



## koubee (Dec 1, 2006)

What do you guys think, gravid or not.
Loki had a stay with JubJub (Austherps & Miskys CBD boy). They became very close friends....
Fingers crossed Loki is gravid.
Here are some belly shots of Loki, she seems to be getting rather solid.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 1, 2006)

Good chance of it Liz


----------



## cyclamen (Dec 1, 2006)

i would say yes. 
u can see roundish looking lumps in the bottom of her belly.


----------



## bubba (Dec 1, 2006)

she looks a bit lumpy


----------



## koubee (Dec 1, 2006)

hmmm, thats what i thought too, Looks like we're in for more eggs....WoooHooo


----------



## bubba (Dec 1, 2006)

she must be getting big now liz, been a while since i have seen her


----------



## koubee (Dec 1, 2006)

Those that have seen Loki in the flesh will also know that she is a "BIG" girl normally, but i'm leaning more towards her being gravid than just putting on weight.
She was on Austherps strict Boot camp diet...... LOL only joking Aaron.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 1, 2006)

If they are eggs making those lumps, you should easily be able to feel them through the skin, Like a bag of marbles.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep, eggs for sure !


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha reptile boot camp.
I haven't got a clue about dragons but I would say yes because you can see lumps if you look closely.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah I would say so!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## born2cast (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice looking belly there. Have they been separated yet?


----------



## cwarren72 (Dec 2, 2006)

fire up the Incubator mate


----------

